# Is there a best age to introduce a second dog/puppy?



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry the title probably doesn't make sense but I couldn't figure out how to word it too make sense.

Apollo is three now and I'm planning on getting a Labrador some time in the future I was planning for it to be next year or two when we would've hopefully moved to somewhere with a garden but now due to my LO's school it's highly likely we will be here for around 6+ years as there are no other rented properties in my village and I don't drive, I don't really want to get another dog while we don't have a garden (mostly for toilet training reasons) but I'm worried that in 6 years Apollo will be 9+ and wont really be that interested in another dog and might get annoyed with a puppy or young dog, he's good with dogs in general but has grown up to the point that any puppies running up to him he will ignore them and pretend they aren't there and isn't crazy interested in other dogs like he used to be. 6 months is my cut off for the age of a new dog just because of my LO, possible future LOs and the cat, but if I could find a full grown dog who was 'bomb proof' as such with kids and cats it would be something I would consider.

So what would you say is a good age for the resident dog to be to get a young dog/puppy if there is one?


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I am not sure there is a "best age" as such... I think a _good_ age is around 2 years old which generally means the current dog is (hopefully!) trained to a standard that you are ok with so you can concentrate on the puppy/new dogs training (and maybe the current dog can be a good influence!).

However on saying that I have also had puppies with older dogs (11 and 15) and it has worked well. The young dogs have seemed to have a degree of "respect" towards the older dog and generally seem to know not to play rough however with an older dog you have to recognise that signs that he may be stressed by the arrival and perhaps provide "time outs".

Just my experience anyway


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I really would not worry about it.

I personally think it is risky to have a second dog, whatever the age of the first, if the latter is untrained and has no manners as the second will follow suit.

Dogs, like us, are very adaptable and for example my elder dog is 10 and my younger is 6 months, no issues at all.

As usual, the answer is really "it depends"


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sure there's any age I think it's down to what suits you all best. From my experience it went well, Fiz was 9ish when I bought Penny home, she was about 5 1/2 weeks, and a few months ago I bought penny (16 mths at the time) home, Both Fizz and Penny where happy to have Molly there though Fizz is a little too long in the tooth to be playing with the younger ones now she's still Mummy to them so I think it depends on the dog really and if they would be happy with another one joining the family...perhaps a few introductions first and go from there?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't think there's any best age. I introduced Tinker as a puppy when my oldest dog was 11 I think. As long as you are controlling all interactions, then a 9 year old might well enjoy the puppy. Beauty got all playful for a while. I also got my first 'second' dog when my original oldie was 11/12 (but new dog was 4, not a puppy).

I would be more worried about the age gap for exercise, but I don't like having to do separate walks for my dogs (I'm a bit lazy considering I'm a dog walker...). So when your pup is 2 and wanting lovely long walks, your oldie will be 11 and might not be up for it.

I tend to get one dog to the level of training that I want before I introduce a new dog, but our family is 'set' now for at least 4/5 years until Tinker is 7. Then I will rethink. I never introduce a new dog if I've got a current dog under the age of 3. That gives the resident dogs plenty of 121 time with me, a chance for them to emotionally and physically mature under my guidance and for me to get the training right.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Tummel was 23 months old when Dan came home. We didn't have a garden at the time and managed toilet training. We were also very lucky and had a beach right across the road for exercise and play.

I think a lot of it depends on your dog, Tummel was at a good stage of training (mostly) and enjoyed having a new friend, almost 3 years on and they're very close.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't think there is a good age, depends on the current dog. My family have introduced puppies at all ages, currently the older one was nearly 9 and introduced a 8wk pup. (I will add she is very very spritely for a now 10 year old). 

It prob is better that the other dog is younger, so it can enjoy running around with the new pup though. That's the way I would look at it.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I would say best not to get another puppy until the resident dog is past their teenage phase. 
But after that I think it depends on if your dog actually likes puppies and would enjoy sharing their home with another dog.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Ziggy was about 8-9 when I got Kite. They've lived alongside each other quite well, but neither would tolerate sharing a bed or close contact - though there were a few play sessions between them in the early days. When Kite's pups came along, (Kite nearly 5, Ziggy 13ish), it's been totally different. Ziggy has played with them (still does) and is happy to curl up with either of them, or both. I was a bit worried about how Ziggy would take having a litter of pups in the house, then me keeping 2 of them, but she's been brilliant.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks guys I know Apollo would love to have another dog around right now, when his friend Bella comes to stay he's just seems so happy to have another dog around and seems to get a bit down when she leaves so I would love to get another dog for him as well.

I guess I'm just going to have to wait and see where we're at in the next few years and whether it's feasible to get another dog or not. 

walking them separately would be something I would have to do whether in the next couple year or in 6 especially early on because of Apollo's stranger issues (which are managed but are never going to completly go away), so I can socialize a puppy away from Apollo's influence and hopefully have at least one dog who is happy to be around people


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Personally I have mixed all sorts of ages. When Kobi came as a pup, Daisy would have been about 8 and Laska would have been about 12 or so.
Between Kobi and Nanuq as a pup there is just over 2 1/2 years, so Kobi would have been about the age yours is now a bit younger as it happens, and Daisy then would have been about 11 when Nanuq came.

The only thing I haven't done and wouldn't do is have two pups or very young dogs together at the same time. Which I would never do anyway.

I have also had 4 at one point where they were brought in as adults at different times and different ages too, 3 were adult females so really I think its more of a case of having the right dogs that compliment and like each other and will get on really, plus taking care with the introductions and until you get them integrated properly.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I also think a trained adult dog is good for the pup to have around, because they learn a lot from them.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have never really considered the age of the dog. The only problem is if you have too small a gap you end up with 2 old dogs at the same time.

I have had them 6 months apart and I have had them 12 years apart and all sorts of inbetween. Never had any problems though it did take the 12 year old a few days to accept the puppy totally.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't think age is the most important thing at all, in fact it wouldn't be a consideration for me. Training, my dogs ability to cope with another dog in it's home, as well as how the cats will take it are more of a concern for me.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Don't think age is the most important thing at all, in fact it wouldn't be a consideration for me. Training, my dogs ability to cope with another dog in it's home, as well as how the cats will take it are more of a concern for me.


Apollo is used to having a couple of our friends dogs in his home and is used to going to friends houses with dogs in as it's something he's been doing since he was a little pup, The cats also not a problem she loves dogs, any dogs, hence why she's an indoor cat the first time she met my friends dog she was following her everywhere trying to rub against her while the dog was trying to run away 

Any dog I get will be a girl because he's never (so far) taken a dislike to a female dog or puppy, but can be testy with young male dogs and adult males that get in his face or bounce on him yet a girl dog does the same and he will ignore them and walk away

The reason I was worrying about age is in my experience an older dog can be more upset by a youngster, take longer to accept them, more likely to get stressed out by it etc. I could be wrong but it's just my experience hence wanting to know if there is a best age to bring in another dog


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> The reason I was worrying about age is in my experience an older dog can be more upset by a youngster, take longer to accept them, more likely to get stressed out by it etc. I could be wrong but it's just my experience hence wanting to know if there is a best age to bring in another dog


Some dogs of any age actively dislike puppies or young dogs, my last Rottweiler Tsar disliked puppies and bitches, so foster dogs had to be males from about a year up, he lived with a GSD from a puppy and he really did not like it when I got my second puppy.

Think it's just knowing your dog, which you do


----------

